# Barbedos Corys



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I just got 2 Barbedos Corys. I can't seem to find any info on them on yahoo or google. I tried under barbedos/barbedo and barbados/barbado just in case but came up with very little excpet people have them in their tanks. Any info would be welcome.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

I think you mean Barbatus. If so this is one of the larger corys reaching a size close to 6 inches. It also prefers cooler temps than most corys, esp when an adult. You can check here for pictures http://www.nettaigyo.com/corydoras/encyc/index-e.html


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks David. Those are the ones.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Check out my video. It shows 2 tanks of Barbatus spawning at the same time. It shows feeding/courting/T-position/female carrying eggs in her pouch/and actual egg-laying.
Http://fishnut2.com/BarbatusSpawns.mpg
Enjoy!


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Cool video. I hope mine will do that sometime. lol. Except I don't know if I have males or females. In coloration they look dark like the male in the video but lack the stripe on the forehead and the "beard". But they are only about 2" long so I'm not sure if they can be sexed this early.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

At 2-1/2" to 3" a dominant male will color up. Just make sure you keep them in cooler water (as someone suggested). 78 is too warm for adults, and will eventually kill them.
I keep mine mine at 70-72.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Mine are in an unheated 46 gal tank with different tetras (my skirt tetras just spawned again, so I have a few fry in a net in the tank as well), a BN, SAEs and a few snails. This used to be my goldfish tank and is unheated. The tetras and SAEs will go into my 75 gal once space permits (once my swallowtail shiners go to fish heaven, they are in their 3rd season and are living on borrowed time) and the goldfish will return to this tank. Do you think goldfish will go with the barbatus? It sound like they may be a good combo, along with my BN. At that time I would like to add two more barbatus corys, hopefully by then I can tell what they are for sure, I do believe they are both males, though. If I add 2 females, is a 46 gal enough to set up territories. Tanks to your guy's info I learned that they are more territorial then most corys and I don't what dead bodies on my hands.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I use single species, bare bottom, 20Hs for my colonies. I've had them spawn 5 days in a row! I never had any territorial problems. Keep in mind there is more then 1 way to breed a certain fish. What works for me might not work for someone else. Also; my methods might not be the best. It's just some simple guidlines to get you started.


----------

